# Tivo DVR spontaneously resets



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

I have a puzzling issue with TWO of my olde TIVO DVRs. (A DVR 40 and an HR 10). They both started spontaneously resetting 2-3 times daily. It's weird, I'll be watching live TV or TIVO and they power down and go to the Gray System restart screen. 

Nothing else in the house (like PCs) seem to power cycle, so I suspect it's not my power flickering, but might be. Are these machines super sensitive to voltage drop or something?

It's odd that they both started doing it at about the same time. That leads me to think it's probably not a hardware problem. 

I did hard resets on both- still do it. Has there been a software update recently? Any other ideas as to what my issue might be?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210256


----------



## billsnj (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a know problem - it has been hapening for approx two weeks.
The reboots have now begun to occurs approx every 1/2 hour.
Best anyone cantellis - this problem is only affecting Series 2 TIVO's !!


----------



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks-

Found the other thread after I started this one. Wouldn't you know I have two of those suckers acting up. I have a used one on the shelf for standby, but from the sounds of things, that won't help either.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Problem was fixed this afternoon.


----------

